

Foxconn Planning To Hire 1 Million Robots - joshfraser
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/01/foxconn-planning-to-hire-1-million-robots/

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions of this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2830614>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2827882> <\- This has over 100 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2827861>

------
joshfraser
I'm always torn when I read things like this. I tend to be pro-innovation and
take the approach that if you don't take advantage of technology, someone else
will. But when I read stories like this I can't help but wonder where all
those people will go. What will their next job be? As technologists, what is
our responsibility to them (if any)?

~~~
nextparadigms
The problem is not that it's happening at all, it's that it's happening in a
relatively short period of time for _a lot_ of people, and that time period
will keep shrinking in the future. I think Governments could help here by
spurring entrepreneurship in the country, and also by having nation-wide free
training problems for jobs are "are the future" and are in high-demand. It
should alleviate the transition.

